# Millersvillanova 2.0 Begins



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you might be aware, I have been planning to rebuild my railroad since last year. Planning is not really a good word. I haven't really planned anything, just some general concepts of what I want to be able to do and what I need to do with the space I have. I picked up a lot of track cheap at Christmas time, and have been biding my time before attempting the new railroad. 

Why would I uproot a railroad after 7 years of working on it in one place? To open up the back yard directly behind the new brick patio allowing it to become more play space for my kids. The current railroad cuts the back yard by about 1/3. Plus, the construction is such that there are some exposed sharp rocks that leave some nervous mothers concerned. I also have a battle with my young visitors about the proper place to cross over the tracks. By removing this obstacle, I remove a headache for myself and the mothers. 

Some of the features that I will incorporate in to the MRR 2.0 include:
- a double two track railroad so I can run two trains in opposite directions, if the mood strikes. I plan to tie the two loops together by means of a double cross over. I know some of you are going to cringe when I tell you that I'm using aristo wide radius turnouts and a 30 degree cross over, but that's what I'm doing. I've got it worked out where I'll have 1' straights (or perhaps even 6" straights on the diverging segments before the 30 degree itself. That shouldn't be a problem for the equipment we run. 

- a 4' turntable that I've had sitting in the basement for 4 years. The turntable is going to be a bit tricky because I've got to figure out where I have 8 feet, on a pie shape. I am not thinking a full roundhouse, but maybe just a 4 stall roundhouse. 

Other than that, I am going to try and keep my grades to a minimum and this railroad will be mostly built on the ground. I've got three bridges that will be incorporated somehow, and I am helping a friend build a steel truss bridge, so I will have 4 bridges to work with on this new line. That's good news because the area I am planning to build in was all dug up last summer and is still settling, somewhat. 

When does this all commence? Maybe as early as tonight. I was waiting until after this past weekend because of some out of town guests. Now, that is done and I can get in to the project. The first phase is taking down the existing railroad. The second phase is going to be removing a pile of stone that was built up for a yard that now does not exist. The new railroad will pass through that area, but I need to be able to lay out the tracks before I do that. I also need to figure out where I want to put a turntable and round house and a stub end yard. I expect that both of these facilities will be close to each other and to the house. Unfortunately, I have finite track resources, so I have to make do with what I've got. 

Stay tuned. 

Mark


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

_ Unfortunately, I have finite track resources, so I have to make do with what I've got._ I don't know Mark. For now that might be a good thing. Too much track in the back yard and you won't have time for the other track. Looking forward to the progress. 

Tom


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

I completely agree!! But all the earth moving does count as cross training, doesn't it? Although...earth-moving, track-laying needs to happen in more than one spot on my property, as well, so I better pace myself and make sure I can get plenty of vitamin E.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I am still recovering from the "earth moving" that I've been doing just to get a simple loop of track down. I think I've over complicated this process for me. Spent the better part of Sunday trying to rototill the area and giving up and doing it by hand. Borrowed non-running rototiller goes to the shop or to it's home this week. Load of mulch comes home this week too. Weed block and mulch and then I can stake the plastic roadbed in place and lay the track down. At this rate with the weatehr we've been having and all the rest of the family commitments...you'll be done before me! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

It does sound like you've overthought this thing. I don't rototil. I don't do plastic roadbed. I'm planning to 'reappriate' ballast and building materials from the current railroad and use as much of that as I can before I buy 'new'. 

My railroad might be down and dirty before yours is done, but I'll be working on mine for years to come, and you might only have to do this once. 

Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I had hoped to get started yesteday, but had to attend to a sick kid and a broken AC unit. Both are on the mend, so I might be able to start work on this tonight or tomorrow morning before work. It is funny how when you make a plan and get motivated how the other things in life get the 'fun' stuff side tracked. Oh well!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so the Millersvillanova bike path has been started. 

I removed the storage tracks and the crossover, rendering my railroad a point to point at this time. I also transferred some of the stuctures to the Pietown and Western for the time being. I am glad I built that small railroad as a stop gap measure. The whole family sat out back last evening before dinner and watched as Luke pushed his big hauler train around on one track while a short train polished the other loop. 

The heat and humidity has broken here in PA, so I will be able to spend some more time tonight (after everyone's in bed) removing track. If I am lucky, I'll get the passing siding pulled up tonight and then I can start on the mainline.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night, Luke helped me remove the entire passing track and about 1/3 of the mainline, including the bridge. I expect that we'll be able to remove the rest of the mainline tonight when I get home. It is weird to see the backyard without the railroad. The view from the kitchen window has contained the bridge for the last 7 years. But, I am excited about the new railroad. 

Also last night, I laid out the double cross over using a 30 degree crossing, four wide radius switches, two 3' segments on the straight sections and 1' straights leading to the crossing itself. It doesn't line up perfectly straight, but I think it might be 'close enough' to work. Anyone out ther ever make a double cross over using aristo wide radius switches and a 30 degree crossing? I like the double cross over because I can set all four switches to diverging and run the trains on a very large figure 8.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
My quick layout in autocad of an LGB R3 switch with one foot strights and a 30 degree crossing (all approximate dimensions) show a 7 degree difference where teh one foot strights connect to the diverging routes on the switches. Wtih more accurate dimensions I do not think the angle difference would change. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

Thanks. The track on the floor in the basement is off ever so slightly, so slight that I think it will work. Probably what I should do is hook up some longer straights to the ends of the switches and then push cars through to see how they behave.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My first thought was to use a dual rail bender to "adjust" the straights slightly. OR use a few smaller straights to get the adjustment was my second thought. Keep in mind my sketches are theoretical and not actual drawings but the angles should be the same. Some day I should draw up the actual pieces of track. 

Chas


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Just one word....

PICTURES!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm with Jerry....WE WANT PICTURES!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry and Chris,

I was so busy building that I didn't really take time to shoot pictures. 

Phase 1, Phase 2 are done. I removed the last of the old track on Friday. Saturday, Luke helped me to remove the former yard that led to the house. So, Saturday mid morning, Luke and I were starting to lay out the new track. By mid afternoon, I had an idea and ran with it. Got the whole railroad, inlcuding yard tracks and turntable tracks, in place for checking purposes. I even had some stainless left over. 

The basic plan: The outer loop is a ground level loop that rises and falls generally with the terrain. The inner loop is a classic figure 8, which will attempt to remain 'mostly level'. The bottom portion the figure 8 will feture both of my long bridges and it will cross over the outer loop. This was the idea that sprang in to my head late Saturday afternoon. 

Sunday, I started work on getting the outer loop in place first. Since this is mostly a ground level loop, this is the easiest to install. I stopped to go out front to check on something and noticed my neighbor was scooping the remnants of 22 tons of soil in to his truck. Turned out he had used about 18 tons and was getting rid of the rest. He said I could have it, and so we worked together and moved it with our two wheel barrows. That meant I had to build retaining walls with the old patio pavers (4 levels high) in about 20 minutes. Luckily, I had them stock piled right next to where I ended up needing them. If you can picture a large planter in the middle of a lawn, then cut out an arc for the lower (outer) mainline, that's what it looks like. I have to say that was a very lucky happenstance!! So, I didn't quite get the outer mainline done. 

I did get the double crossover stone base roughed in, along with part of the mainline, so I counted yesterday a victory. Now, however, progress will slow down. An hour before work today and maybe an hour or two after the kids go to bed tonight will probably by my limits. The good news is that the hardest part (figuring out what to do) is done. Now, I just have to make it happen. I may have the outer mainline base rock in place in the next day or so. I spent an hour this morning cutting out the grass in the 'ravine'. 

I will have to post pictures, or at least links to pictures..

Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Progress continues on the new railroad. See the pics here:

Millersvillanova 2.0 pics


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a link to another hosting site? Can't view the pictures if your not a member of the aristo forum.  
Craig


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the new trackplan. At least the yard tracks appear to be more or less straight. Should be a lot of fun to run on.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig,

I am not sure why this forum won't let us post pics that are hosted on other websites. I just tried the old [ img ] [ /img ] and it doesn't work anymore, see the red x box above. 

I didn't realize that you had to be a member of the aristo site to view the pictures. I sent you a PM.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Yeah, the yard track will be a bit better than before, where we had that nice uphill curve combo with an 8' curve... 

Some more details of my plans:

For the yard, I have the lead coming off the main on the West side of the double cross over. That track goes straight to the turntable. Even though I have no locomotive longer than 54", I do occasionally run a FA-FB-FA lashup (and now I can add an RS-3 to that mix). So, to accomodate lashups, I'm putting a track directly across from the turntable lead so that I can run straight across without breaking the lashup. In the future, it may be possible that this run through track will connect with the 'loading dock' lead, see below. I just ran out of switches, and thought it would be better to have two shorter storage tracks than to try and make a single track yard (really just a storage track). The roundhouse will be on the Pietown and Western side of the table, and probably be a 4-5 stall affair. I'm not sure exactly what I am going to do about a structure, but I think it would be fun to try and make one. I've got some old wood pallets that have been sitting outside that I could rip scale lumber from and use that. Anyone know what wood they use to make pallets? Seems like it holds up ok. 

There is a switch off the turntable lead that is the yard lead. The yard lead parallels the outer mainline down and around the corner, around the side of the walkway until I run out of track to place. Incidentally, the minimum curve in the entire railroad is 12.5' diameter, but in the yard, I am using lots of 15' curves. The main yard will be two tracks, but should be sufficient for our purposes. A third track breaks off the yard lead after the turntable and goes up to the walkway where I plan to load freight cars on to the system. 

The round house tracks are likewise strategically located near the walkway. 

The plan right now is to get the mainlines in place and operational. Then, I will install the turntable lead and turntable. Following that, the yard. I am thinking that I need to come up with a device to align the turtable bridge with the tracks and provide power. I am thinking that I'll run feeders to all the roundhouse tracks and then make some sort of device that fits in between the rails of the bridge that can slide to lock in place. 

Work update:
Luke and I worked for about 75 minutes last night, and we're about 20 feet away from completing the outer loop's base. I am planning to start working on the second loop base right away, so that I don't get carried away with ballasting until the bases are done. It is clear that on the East end (where the planter is located) I will have to add at least one more brick to gain enough clearance for the outer loop. Otherwise, I am having fun reclaiming old ballast and discovering rock I used years and years ago!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08 Jun 2011 07:10 AM 
Craig,

I am not sure why this forum won't let us post pics that are hosted on other websites. I just tried the old [ img ] [ /img ] and it doesn't work anymore, see the red x box above. 

I didn't realize that you had to be a member of the aristo site to view the pictures. I sent you a PM. 
Mark

It has been well over a year that support for UBB/Forum Code image and hyperlink tags was discontinued, you must use the respective HTML element tags instead. However, there's no limitation from MLS of including pictures on any web hosting site available across the Internet, any limitation (if any) will originate at the image file hosting site.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

What is the HTML code for images?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Steve.

Now, can I resize them within that string as well?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, just include the width="" attribute the height will take care of itself (see below)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Your photo with Lucia in it really helps to give an idea of the size of your layout.










It is a LOT bigger than what I was imagining from the other photos.

Looks like you have given yourself quite a big project to work on. It will be great when you are finished.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

It is a lot busier than the old railroad, that is for sure. Size wise, the total track footage has doubled. I was looking at it yesterday and realized that I have the same length mainline as before, but now I have two of them. I also have a much more useful and preplanned yard. My old line was really thrown together in my old way of thinking. This time, I had a few core ideas that I absolutely had to have and the rest of the layout design just sort of happened. The core of the railroad is the yard and roundhouse. This is a part of the line that was an afterthought last go around. This time, the turntable and round house were the focus, and also how to store and sort freight cars while allowing two trains to operate in opposite directions. 

My initial plan for the new railroad last year was to model the yard at Danbury, CT. However, space constraints as well as cost factors made this a non-starter. However, I feel like I've been able to keep the essense of that yard and engine service facility in the spirit of this new railroad. Plus, having the engine storage and freight car sorting near the house makes it more convinient for loading and unloading the trains. 

Something else I did differently this time was to put down the fabric weed blocker first. I also have all the materials I need to build this new rairlroad because I am building more on the ground than last time. If you recalled, my old railroad was focused and anchored by where the bridge crossed over. This time, I am focusing more around the yard and the engine service. The bridges will also be more functional, briging the inner loop out to the planter and back. 

Yes, I am having fun!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's coming along very nicely, Mark and it looks like you have plenty of help.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Some help. Lots of supervision. Sort of like a PennDOT road project. One guy with a shovel, three guys watching...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08 Jun 2011 11:58 AM 
Jerry,

Yes, I am having fun!! 


Hi Mark,

You are having fun.

Luke is having fun.

Lucia is having fun.

That suggests that MB is happy too.

Sounds like you have all of your priorities taken care of.









Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

She's sort of happy. She's happy that Luke is so thrilled to do manual labor. She's a bit less than thrilled with what she calls 'the mess'. If you notice the picture above, she took all the long sticks and cut them sort, sorted them. She also piled all the remaining firewood in the stackers under the tree and stood the pallets on their ends. 

Here's the pic of that area from a couple of days ago:


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, looks like you need to cut the grass. Get out the Roundup.................Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

If I had had done my original plan, build the lower loop first, I would have had time to spray. Since the mountains arrived so quickly, I just got to work. Roundup works afterward, too.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 09 Jun 2011 08:34 AM 
Jerry,

She's sort of happy. She's happy that Luke is so thrilled to do manual labor. She's a bit less than thrilled with what she calls 'the mess'.

Hi Mark,

Everything is relative. 

Marilyn would be thrilled to have your mess rather than my mess.









In a few weeks Marilyn will be retired and I will probably start hearing a lot more about my mess.









Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been busy with the railroad, but now that I have the initial phase done, progress is slowing down a little bit. I rushed to get as much of the new line established quickly, before I could forget how it went together. 

Friday morning, I finished work on the outer loop track base. weed blocker, ballast, etc. Connected the line and that loop was done. I started working immediately on the inner loop. Starting from the double cross over, I used bricks and rocks to support the track joiners and make the line more or less level at the final height. This was for 'checking' purposes as I am using sectional track and wanted to get my bridges established. The below photos were taken near the end of the day, with the two bridges in their more or less final positions. 

Outer loop track base under the 'inner loop'









Looking along the outer loop back toward the 'big tree'









Here's a nice overview of the two bridges placed, along with the inner loop's approximate elevation.










I cleaned the bridge with a dilute solution of clorox and water. I made sure to be extra sloppy and dribbled a lot on the grass below...










Looking down the inner loop toward the trestle/truss bridge. Note the outer loop tracks in the distance going around the tree. The inner loop will parallels these tracks around the tree. I've placed the inner tracks since this photo was taken on Friday. 









The East end of the layout:









The 'temporary' arch bridge from last summer will see service on the new rendition of this railroad:









Here's the crossover at the bridges. I know the alignment is not done, and it looks a little 'off'. That's why this isn't the 'final alignment'..









This is the outer loop along the back side of the railroad, under the tree line. The Inner loop runs along the right side of the outer track through here. Note the old MRR mainline to the right. 









Looking at the extreme West end of the railroad, where it connects back to the double cross over. The inner loop runs parallel to the outer loop in this area. Note, the old MRR alignment and bridge abutments. These have started to melt away as I have removed the large retaining rocks for building the new loop supports.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

ps, I don't know why all my photos and text above are showing up as links. I had to go back and edit this post twice already, and when you go to edit, the editor truncates the address for the photos. I'm not going to re-do that for a third time this morning, but at least you guys can see the pics.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

That is turning into one heck of a layout.

Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, I'm going to have fun testing this layout...............Jim


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, you sure appear to have been busy. Looks great so far.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I keep looking over the work as it progresses and picture how it will look in the end. I'm at the 14 day mark and feel like progress has almost stopped. This morning, I just about finished the rock work on the East end of the layout. I have a few more spots to add retaining rocks, but once that is done, I will begin the job of filling in the roadbed material. I still have a yard to build and turtable pit to dig, but I expect that to follow getting the two loops operational first. 

Jim,

Between you and Chris, I expect to have some help working out any kinks. 

Kent, 

I am only able to work for about 1-2 hours a day on this project, so I feel like progress is turtle slow. But thanks for the comment, it makes me feel better about the work I've done so far.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark and Jim,

I would love to test that layout myself. Perhaps some day I may get the chance to do it.

My layouts are all perfectly flat and for the most part elevated. It makes them easier for me to get to things but I readily admit that the layouts that are multi-dimensional and built on the ground are far more interesting to see and operate.

With the heat now in the mid to high 90's I have spent most of my time indoors and very little time running trains. It seems that I finished my layout just in time for the heat to put an end to my running it. I suspect part of it is that I had reached a point that I was so focused on getting the work done that once I was finally done I had no energy and motivation left.

Now I am enjoying watching Mark's progress. I can do that while I sit inside with the air conditioning running.

Jerry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Layout is looking nice. You are getting a lot done.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

You helped me get excited to rebuild my railroad, so I am happy to be able to return the favor. Believe it or not, the inner loop is remaining 'mostly level' while the outer loop is following the natural contour of the yard. When you do get back up this way, bring one of your REVO equipped engines or just the remotes, you can link to my engines. 

It was in the upper 90s here last week, an it was brutal out there working. Now, the weather is just perfect, but I am 25 miles from home for most of the day. Oh well, that's why it is a hobby. 

Shawn V,

Thanks! The layout is starting to take shape. When the rocks start going down, that's when I know this is getting real.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

June 15 update: 

I've been proceeding steadily the last few days, despite a calf injury that has hampered my efforts somewhat. I have removed as many of the major rocks from the old MRR north loop as I could find with a shovel this morning. As far as I can tell, none remain. All have been scattered to the East end inner loop. Probably tonight I will begin the process of moving ballast. In the photos, you might notice I've laid out the power feeders, too. I am using the lengths already available since I am out of connectors and can't purchase new ones at the moment. I will have to get some pretty soon when I have the yard tracks and the turntable tracks to wire up. 

A 'start' shot and a 'today shot of the East end:
June 5:


Looking East:
[img]

View of the cross over area. I had to move the brick walls somewhat to make sure I had the rocks in a good position to support the track. 
[img]

Along the back side of the West End. This area had previously seen use as an overflow storage yard. The former MRR mainline is to the left in this shot, and in the distance beyond, you can see the ballast for the old North loop. 
[img]

After taking these pictures with my droid, I headed to work. On my way, I was rear ended by a young girl. Big time bummer. No major injuries or damage, but I expect I'll need a new bumper. Great. Well, that'll be the 3rd bumper on this car in 2 years. I wonder if I should have the body shop paint it safety yellow? Probably wouldn't do any good.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
Regarding the bumper I remember seeing rubber mats that folks hung out of the trunks of their cars when parked in NYC to keep the bumpers from being scuffed up. I think the idea being you flipped them into the trunks when driving. From what I could see, most of the time they were never flipped into the trunk though. now I know why! 

Great progress on the layout! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

_Now_ you tell me!! LOL. I doubt it would have made much difference this morning.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Update 6-16:
Last evening, I got the entire East End's roadbed laid. I used about half of the old North loop's ballast, and I have plenty left. I checked the alignment of the curves as I went and made adjustments. I was out there until 9:30 last night playing in the rocks and stones. Got up at 5 this morning and worked until 6 shoveling and moving rocks for the cross over. 

Funny story: Last night, while working in the yard, I heard some Blue Jays chriping loud and kind of being crazy. At first I wasn't paying much attention to them, just figured "it's a Bird thing". Then I noticed they were sort of dive bombing Lucia. Apparently, the Blue Jays' young were learning how to fly and had jumped out of the nest. Lucia is a retriever, but is sport tuned for birds and squirrels. She was investigating the new baby bird, and the parents weren't happy. I ran over there and got Lucia out of the mix before she might get hurt. The Blue Jays then started dive bombing me, and I had a shovel!! I swung it menacingly, and then went back over to the East end where I was working. Lucia pretty much stayed with me after that. I better not tell the other 'big' dogs in neighborhood, her reputation might be tarnished. I think the little dogs across the street were taunting her...

The last little bit of the East end that I need to do is to lower it down about 2" per side, and then lock it in place with 4" x 4" x 1" paver blocks. All that remains on the inner loop after that is the two small remaining sections that lead the inner loop back to ground level. At the same time, I am going to get the double cross over area as level as I can. I've got some pavers to put under the switches and the cross over itself for support. I plan to make sure these are cross level, as well. Once that's all done, I will begin the wiring of the layout, which should take all of about 10 minutes, since all the cables are in place ready to be hooked up. Then comes the task of screwing all the tracks together with these tiny little 2mm socket head cap screws. Fun when they fall in the ballast. 

I anticiapte that I will be able to run at least one train on Sunday for Father's Day. I almost expect that I'd be able to run the two loops on Sunday, since I'm really doing the whole layout at once. 

Sorry guys, no pics this morning. But the inner loop is looking really good. 

*Garden.* I've built the rock walls with the brick wall facade. The purpose of that is to provide a space where I can fill dirt and get some ivy/creeping plants to grow 'over the side'. I've got some creeper plants that started around the 'big' tree, and will transplant those to the East end soon. I've also got a dwarf alberta spruce in my front yard that looks a bit odd there. I'm going to dig it up and plant it in Mt. Ault somewhere. *Question for the gardeners out there*: This tree only thrived on the one side (the back of it died for some reason). Can I train the branches so that it gets a balanced look to it or will I be stuck with a tree that looks like someone sliced it in half? Once I transplant said tree, I'll take some pictures to show you what I mean.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, you also are the only one with a layout where the squirrels fall out of the trees, land on their backs, bounce 2 feet and then run off. At least we had a warning as you could hear the branches over our heads crack as Rocky the flying squirrel made an emergency landing. We all stood there and said "what the **** was that".........Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I seem to recall using the phrase "The squirrel's out of the tree now!" after that. Yeah, I don't know what's up with the local wildlife, but I think I might start wearing a hard hat.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I can picture: 

A lawn chair

A sun umbrella

A nice cool breeze (or a fan)

A nice cool glass of iced lemonade

And me sitting in that lawn chair, in the shade, with a cool breeze, drinking that lemonade and...

Watching Mark do all the work.









Waiting for him to finish...

So I could start running trains on HIS layout.

Add to that perhaps a little side trip to the Strasburg Railroad and maybe another side trip to Steam Town

Drool...............









Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, that job is already taken. I'm sitting here in Labanon, PA checking out Marks photos every day to supervise his work and when it is ready to be tested I'll be there with my least forgiving loco. He has not invited me so I'm going to sneak in with a battery operated loco and a pork chop to keep the dog off of me...........Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Jerry,

Luke has been after me to run 'his' locomotive since before the first shovel of stone. Every day he's asking me to run his engine, the old big hauler without a gear! Sorry guys, but due to proximity, I think Luke will have you both beat!! 

Jerry,

I was thinking about putting a bench under the big tree. We already have a table and chairs under an umbrella, from where you can view 50% of the inner and outer mainlines. Anytime you want to come up to watch me work on the RR, feel free. Most of your day would be free to ride the Strasburg RR or others in the area. (I recommend checking out the Lehigh Gorge Scenic in Jim Thorpe, PA). If you go to Strasburg without Luke, he will be mad! 

Jim,

As soon as I'm satisfied that I can run the mallet and the budd car on both loops without problems, come down! Bring extra pork chops. Or baby birds. Or flying squirrells.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, whats Lukes favorite candy? It looks like I'll have to pay him off to get some run time..................Jim


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim; 

I grew up in Palmyra. (PHS class of 1963) Then went to Hershey Junior College and graduated from Millersville State College (it wasn't a university then). So even though I hail from Roanoke, VA now, I have connections of sorts to both you and Mark. I usually get into the area around the time for the spring ECLSTS. I stay with my college buddy in Fredricksburg, and we both go to ECLSTS (He's an LS trolley enthusiast). Anyway, perhaps we can have a meet&greet at the 2012 spring show. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

You can't bribe him with candy. Give him the remote and show him which one blows the horn or rings the bell. Then, you can watch your train run...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I also lived in Roanoke in 2000. We met briefly one year at the ECLSTS, but I forget what was going on at the time. Now that I have more vacation time, I tend to take the whole day off on Friday to go to the ECLSTS. If you were so inclined, the best time to come up would be for the fall show or a couple weeks after. If memory serves, you spent time working up on the WK&S, correct? I've been meaning to take Luke up there for a train ride. Hope to get there later this summer.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 16 Jun 2011 11:51 AM 
Jerry,

I was thinking about putting a bench under the big tree. We already have a table and chairs under an umbrella, from where you can view 50% of the inner and outer mainlines. Anytime you want to come up to watch me work on the RR, feel free. Most of your day would be free to ride the Strasburg RR or others in the area. (I recommend checking out the Lehigh Gorge Scenic in Jim Thorpe, PA). If you go to Strasburg without Luke, he will be mad! 


Hi Mark,

I would not dream of not bringing Luke along. 

The main problem with going to the ECLSTS is that most of the steam locos between here and there are shut down for the winter. The next time we make the trip we intend to do it when there will be steam trains we can check out and ride on the way up there.

Marilyn is still annoyed with me for going through Gettysburg so fast so I suspect we will be revisiting there on our next trip as well. Perhaps we will make it sometime next spring or fall. With her retired I won't have the excuse that she needs to get back to work before she uses up her vacation time. 

By then your layout should be completely done including the landscaping that I expect MB will want to be done to restore the garden to the railway.

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark; 

The W,K&S is a great little tourist line. It should still be fairly rural - no other attractions close at hand, as with Strasburg. As far as I know, both Porters are still in service. 

I most likely won't make the fall show, but I did see you briefly at this year's spring show. You had your hands full with the children, and my buddy and I were rushing to meet some friends of his, so I did not have time to wave. I believe your attention was turned to Luke at the time, so I don't think you would have seen me if I had waved. Anyway, I'll try to say "Hi" if our paths cross at the 2012 spring ECLSTS. 

Your railroad is looking real good. I won't build on the ground again. Like many members here have said, "Getting down is not a problem; it's the getting back up!" 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I was thinking more about the garden part of this railroad. Mostly, I just don't want it to become overrun with weeds!! I'm looking at my current gardens and there's a lot of plants I can transplant. Especially hostas. When we replaced the sewer line last year, I moved about a dozen or so of them.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I'm excited about making it up to the WK&S. I read they had a lot of trees come down on the line during a recent wind storm. Sounds like it is a good crew up there and worth a visit. We were going to stop there last Memorial day after riding the Lehigh Gorge Scenic (behind R&N 425), but opted to go to Jim's open house instead. 

The last layout was half on the ground and half raised. The raised portion was fighting a grade to cross a bridge. This time around, I am trying to work a little bit more with the natural grade of the land, and that seems to be working a lot better (or at least, I am not needing as much ballast to support the lines that are on the ground. ). I don't think this will be my last railroad, but for at least a while, I expect this will be a good operational railroad.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

June 17 update:
Last night, Luke and I worked on adding the roadbed for the last segments of the inner loop. Once Luke was in bed, I continued work and got the double cross over section ready. Now, I am working with a downgrade, but I got the base level from side to side, so I expect the double cross over will work OK. The last thing I did before calling it quits last night was to get the arch bridge to the right height to match the approaches. Took a little longer than I had hoped due to a root. This morning, I was out there adding more roadbed material to the outer loop East of the double cross over. I also added about a half ton of stone to the cross over area to raise that up some. Last thing I did was to take a pair of the aristo track clamps and put them to the point on the inner loop where they just reach. While I am excited to get the trains up and running, I need to add some more roadbed material to the East end to raise it up. Probably a couple of wheel barrows of stone to complete that. Then, the taks of ballasting and leveling the track will start. Might get that done tonight, depending on the timing. But, I think I'll be running trains by the end of the weekend on the two loops. Then, I have to start work on the yard and turntable. 

I was looking over my work this morning and I'm a bit surprised in how much I was able to get done (with some help from Luke, of course) in a little less than 2 weeks. Need to run test trains, then ballasting trains (to help settle the stone). Speaking of test trains, I was talking to Chris and Jim about this. I'm planning to use my largest locomotive, longest locomotive, and most demanding equipment to check the tracks. That will be my mallet, budd car and heavyweights. Jim also reminded me that the lowered FA is also a bit picky about uneven trackwork, so that might have to test the tracks, too. 

MB's been pretty cool about me working on this project, but I know i need to spend time this weekend doing some of the 'other' stuff, like mowing the lawn and weeding the other flower beds. I'm hoping that I can get the trains running and then do that other stuff, but keeping peace in the house is also important...


By the way, Dave, the first half of the railroad name is for your alma mater, Millersville.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

June 21:

I am beat. I got a call late Friday night from my mom that she was going to be bringing some people to see my railroad yesterday. None of the track was assembled on Saturday morning. By 4:30, I had the Outer loop assembled and ballasted. So we ran our first train, which was Luke pushing his big hauler and track cleaning car. After, we ran the Mallet and some test equipment to check clearances, etc.. Ran a 12 car freight train on Sunday for most of the day. Got to work on the Inner loop Sunday morning, but had to quit to get ready for a picnic. Back to work in the afternoon, and had all the track together by 7pm. 

Monday, I was (and still am) sick with a sinus infection. Doc appt. at noon killed any thoughts about going to the office. Spoke with my mom about a visit, and the only time they had available was Monday afternoon. So I worked extra hard and managed to get the inner loop leveled and ballasted. This involved raising the East end loop and required another layer of large rock to retain the ballast. As I was moving ballast from the old north loop, I discovered a huge ant hill. The ants thought the old North loop was the perfect place to build a huge metropolis. Oh well. I split them all up. One of the little buggers bit me. Fun. 

Anyway, at 3:11 pm yesterday, I shoveled 'enough' ballast to run the inner loop (I hoped) and skeedaddled off to pick up the visitors at their hotel. Brought them back to my place and we ran the first 'run' train on the Inner loop. I was so busy making sure the Mallet didn't fall off that I didn't take a single picture. Oh well. There will be time for that. The good news is that it worked fine. 

Now, the bad news. The slope of my yard appears to be much worse than I initially thought. Even though it is a fairly level lot, there is a significant slope between the lowest point on the line (where the Outer loop crosses under the Inner loop) and the West end. So bad is the grade that the mallet, pulling a half dozen freight cars, three heavyweights, track cleaning car and caboose stalled at full speed in both directions. Reducing weight of the trains helped, but I know I am going to be busy with this railroad. 

Anyway, that's all part of the fun, right? 

Here's some pictures for you guys: 
Luke pushes the first official train on the outer loop. Ballasting wasn't finished yet, but that's ok. 


West end:

[img]

[img]

Tunnel portals under the inner loop, east end.
[img]


This morning, it was raining when I went outside at 5:30 to finish up the ballast work. Not too much washed away on the other parts. Still, I expect that I will be working on adding ballast to the railroad over the course of the summer leading up to the open house in the fall. Maybe there was grease or oil on the track, possibly stone dust that was causing the problems with wheel slip. I honestly didn't think these grades were all that steep. Not compared to what I had on the first edition of the Millersvillanova...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very nice Mark. You have done quite a bit of work there.









Looks like Luke has the "hang of it" now.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary! 

Yes, it has been a lot of work! Luke's getting very good at getting the trains on the tracks, but still struggles with the pilot wheels on the big hauler. Hey, who doesn't? I am proud of his ability to get the cars on the track by himself most of the time. He is very excited about the new railroad and wanted to push his engine on the track as soon as I laid it down in the grass two weeks ago. He was pretty patient with me as we built the first two loops, too. He's a good helper, but he's still only 3 and a half, and gets frustrated by the things he can't do. The hard part is over now. Now, we can work on the fine tuning (so long as I resolve the slippage issues). The next phase of this project iis likely going to be planting some stuff in the East end so that grass and weeds don't make it their home first. Hate to have to do the same job twice (unless it is ballasting. For some reason, I don't mind trackwork..).


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"He's a good helper, but he's still only 3 and a half, and gets frustrated by the things he can't do."

Heck, I'm 67 and I have the same problem!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

MY thoughts exactly Gary!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Update June 23, 2011:

Oh man, I've been battling a sinus infection for a few days. Luke and I were both sick Tuesday night and most of yesterday we just rested. Or, I tried to rest, but Luke was feeling better. After a good nap yesterday afternoon, I woke up feeling a lot better. Luke wanted to run some trains, so outside we went. 

He pulled the 3 heavyweight cars using the NH FA-FB. I put the mallet out with two gons, two hoppers, and a flat car. On those, I loaded some of the smaller rocks (2-3" diameter rocks) and hauled them where I needed a bit of roadbed shoring up. Then, Luke and I ran our trains on the inner and outer loops, using the crossover. He is getting better at using the remote control. Or, he was able to understand how to make the train go faster. When it came time to slow down, though, he was using the e-stop button. I was showing him how to slow down, but with somewhat limited results. 

So, we were testing the railroad yesterday. We had a deluge Tuesday night, and I expected the worst for ballast erosion. Luckily, there wasn't too much. We also hadn't really tested the double crossovers at speed. The FA-FB with the close coupled six axle heavyweights traversed them without incident, but I wouldn't want to be a passenger on that train. The mallet tended to derail it's tender in one route, so I have some issues there. The other direction was OK. The mikado could take the double crossover at 100 without incident. 

It seems like the railroad is improving daily. The rain today will help to settle more of the roadbed. I expect that I will be out checking the screws in another week or so. Just to make sure everything is staying nice and tight.

Plants: MB and I were talking about the progress of this railroad. In the past, plants were an afterthought. This time around, we've been discussing the garden aspect a bit more. To that end, I am going to move some dwarf alberta spruce trees and some hostas before I begin work on the yard tracks. 

Now that I am feeling better, I am going to resume work on the railroad tomorrow morning. I expect to move two trees and plant some hostas tomorrow.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

So the testing on the new MRR continued last night. Luke wanted to run a diesel freight train, so the pair of FA-FB were put on the head of about a half dozen cars. I hung another half dozen or so behind the mallet and off we went. I raised the one end of the crossover out of the ballast a little and that solved the problem of derailing the tender on the mallet. Following some slower runs through the cross overs, with no problems, I gradually increased the speed. FInally, I put the mallet through the ultimate test, full speed through the cross overs. With my finger on the STOP button, I watched as the locomotive rocked and rolled through, but it remained on the rails and sped merrily along down the line. So, it seems like the double crossovers, while not a perfect alignment, work fine. 

Now, I need to transfer some trees and hostas before the weeds and grass can take root. But then, I need do get back to construction work and lay the yard out and finalize the location of the turntable. 

I expect we'll be continuing to run trains over the weekend, despite the iffy weather forecast.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Monday report: 

We ran trains over the weekend, as the roadbed is settling. I also modified the sound installation in the mallet. I removed the two speakers, and am now just using the stock speaker that had been in the tender. It now has an enclosure. I also took the battery/MU plug that I never use and am now using those wires for the reed switch for chuff. I also loaded the Phoenix Cab Forward sound (mostly for the SP whistle). Testing on Saturday, I had to turn the sound down, it was too loud. Awesome. I mounted the reed switch to the front truck, using two small wires and sandwiching them on the front truck assembly. Seems like it will work fine. 

Saturday, I moved three dwarf alberta spruces to the East end and trimmed them up. Now they look like scale trees. 

Sunday, I built the superficial structure for the turntable. The real structure is a piece of 1/4" thick steel, 4" wide by 48" long. Using wood, I fashioned a girder looking bridge. It is in progress as I type, and is being painted. I intend to spend a little time with the detail of the structure tonight. Once I get that more or less where I want it done, I can place it and locate the track leading to it. After the turntable is in place, the rest of the yard facilities can be completed. 

I should take some pictures of the turntable today while I am still working on it. 

Mark


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mark, that shot of your Mallet running under bridge looks just like the section of the railroad at the top of the summit here in Altoona, where the Holidaysburg line over the Mule Shoe Curve used to connect in at "SF" and go through the tunnels. Its so similar it actually made me do a double-take, lol.

Looks like an awesome railroad, you and Luke should be extremely proud. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jason. Sounds like I got lucky with the build!! Take a picture next time you roll through there. When I started to think about this project last year, I intended to model the Danbury, CT rail yard and loop track. As it worked out, I had to go with a freelance design, and the two loop track (with one going over the other) wasn't even considered! 

Today's update is about the turntable bridge.

I painted the wood structure (the part that would actually be the girder bridge) with glossy black paint. Last night, after it dried, I drew the ribs with chalk, then painted them with acrylic craft paint, black. I love how black is not black. It is a gray color, and actually, from a distance, it gives the structure some depth. Now for a question. I was thinking about the rivets. Would anyone really be able to see them? This turntable is going to be mounted in the ground, below the grade of the walkway, and at least 7 feet from my own eyes. I had a thought that I could use HO railroad track spikes and hammer them in to the wood. But, this seems like it would take an assload of spikes, not to mention time. Further, because this is just white pine board, the extra spikes through the three layers of paint will be a conduit for water to make its way in and rot the wood out prematurely. But, they would also rust and that might look good after a while. 

Thoughts? Any opinions? 

I also could take the head of the spike, dip it in paint, and create rivet heads. I think it is ultimately too much work for too little return. I don't want to get bogged down on detailing the turntable when there is so much left to build, railroad wise.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, you can finish that little detail stuff when your retired. For now, run some trains..........Jim


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 28 Jun 2011 07:09 AM 
I was thinking about the rivets. Would anyone really be able to see them? This turntable is going to be mounted in the ground, below the grade of the walkway, and at least 7 feet from my own eyes. I had a thought that I could use HO railroad track spikes and hammer them in to the wood. But, this seems like it would take an assload of spikes, not to mention time. Further, because this is just white pine board, the extra spikes through the three layers of paint will be a conduit for water to make its way in and rot the wood out prematurely. But, they would also rust and that might look good after a while. 

Thoughts? Any opinions?. 


Hi Mark,

I must not have been paying close attention because I never noticed when you became a rivet counter.









I agree with Jim.

Posted By jmill24 on 28 Jun 2011 07:17 AM 
Mark, you can finish that little detail stuff when your retired. For now, run some trains..........Jim

The fact that you are wondering about it is proof enough that it has a lower priority.

You have my curiosity up with your mention of the "turntable bridge." I look forward to photos of the turntable and bridge.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry and Jim,

I was thinking about it some more, and you guys are probably right. I don't want to get bogged down in the details counting rivets at this point when there is still a yard to build and a backyard to seed!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

June 29: 

I am recovering from last week’s illness pretty well. Now that the main lines are done, I’ve turned my attention to the yard and engine facilities. I’ve had a turntable for a number of years that I’ve not done anything with. 

Luke wanted to run trains a lot last weekend, so we did that. His locomotive of choice last weekend was the New Haven FA-FB. He enjoyed pulling both passenger and freight trains. My locomotive of choice, the mallet 3177, has been having weird problems with the sound system, so I went back, and redid some of the installation. I removed one speaker and made an enclosure for the small aristo speaker. It fits under the smoke unit, above a bunch of holes I drilled, so the sound comes from the front end of the locomotive. I think I might have mentioned this previously. Anyway, I loaded the SP cab forward sound because I like the whistle. Here are some pictures of the trains packing down the ballast.

Luke excited about the passenger train: 



A view of a diesel powered passenger train and a steam powered freight. The 3177 is on the turntable. 

[img]

Sunday, I decided to tackle the turntable and make a reasonable approximation of what a turntable looks like. I didn’t do a good job documenting the construction of the turntable, but here it is, with the lettering about to be removed. This photo is from June 28. 

[img]

I used the painting and masking technique to apply the SAFETY FIRST letters (painted the wood yellow, added the letters, painted the black, removed the letters). Here is the turntable sitting on it’s base. I used a circle of brass track to map out where I needed to place the bricks. 

[img]

Luke has been super excited about the turntable. I think he’s the most excited about this structure, more than anything else to do with the railroad. I had to get a shot of him testing out how easily it turns. Note the run through track. I did this so that when we run diesel lashups, they can run straight on through. Also, that track will be a good place to load visiting power. 
[img]

Today, I dug out the turntable pit area, laid some weedblocker and spread a layer of stone dust. Tamped that and got it level, placed the turntable base, checked the level and then added some more stone dust. Now, I can go and level up the approach track from the mainline. Once that’s done, I can do a final level and get the turntable lead perfect with the table itself. The other tracks don’t connect to anything else, so I can do those after I finish locating the table. 

After a week of lighter work on the railroad, it is time to ramp up the effort once again. I am also helping a friend build truss bridges on Sunday (same as my green bridge in the pictures above, so I lose a day of working on my own project to that.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

You started this topic (and your project) on 31 May 2011 09:45 AM.

Then you made your last post at 29 Jun 2011 06:46 AM saying *"the main lines are done"*

You have done all this in only 4 WEEKS?????

AMAZING!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Thanks! You know, being sick and in and out of it last week, I didn't post that I had finished both the mainline loops on Monday, June 20, just in time for our first out of town guests. At 3:10 pm, to be exact. 

Yes, it has been an amazing project so far. I feel like I actually have a big-boy railroad. There is potential to really wreck trains, so I have to be super careful when running. There's about 20 feet between the double cross over and the crossover on the inner loop. What that means is when you are running your train on the outer loop, and it crosses in to the inner loop, you need to be sure the train you're following has cleared (or is about to finish clearing) the inner loop crossing. We're still learning how we can operate the trains here. 

The yard will also take some time to learn. 

I feel like I am past the half-way point. I really pushed hard to get that work done in June. Almost all of the work was done at 5-6 AM or after 8 pm. This morning, I was tempted to roll over and go back to bed. MK was up at 3 and I tried unsuccesfully to get her back to sleep between 3:45 and 4:30. I gave her some oragel (stupid teeth!) and she fell back asleep by 4:55. Just in time for my first alarm at 5 am. Rolled out of bed at 5:20 and worked until 6:15. 45 minutes is just enough time to get the creative juices flowing. Today is a beautiful day. Would have been perfect for working on the railroad. Oh well. More work on the yard tonight.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, he works on it early in the morning before he comes to work and after the family has gone to bed. He is absolutly nuts, crazy, obsessed, loony, goofy, too tall, too skinny, and a RR fanatic. I can't wait to run my train on it and it is taking him entirely to long to finish...........Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Need to get the turntable and yard finished up (or at least workable) and then you can come down. Need a place to load out all those 2 bay hoppers and also a place to store the Zephyr. Low long is 3 E unit's lashed together?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jim (not you Mark)









What Mark is not mentioning is that I first posted the start of my (perfectly level) layout extension 05 Mar 2011 08:11 AM.

Last week I bought the final 2 turnouts to complete that job so as now I am almost 4 months into my job. 

THEN Mark posts:
Posted By markoles on 29 Jun 2011 08:36 AM 
Jerry,

You know, being sick and in and out of it last week, 
in effect saying he has done all this work in only 3 weeks.









I only have two things to say to Mark...

1. Wait until you are 67 years old and out of shape
2. Then see how much you like getting up and down on your hands and knees

But by then Luke will probably be off to college or home from college and able to help his "old man" to work on the layout.

Youth and flexibility - I remember those days.









Jerry


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mark, I'd be careful with that shot of the Mallet on the table, it almost looks like you had it stuffed & mounted 

Seriously though, it all looks superb. As for the SF interlocking picture, I can do you one better, while looking for online pics, I found a LiveJournal someone did covering the entire line from Alto to Pittsburgh, including a shot of the overpass of #1 main (and the abandoned right of way left over from when Conrail lifted the old #2 main): http://sturmovikdragon.livejournal.com/86026.html

Also found an old Pennsy diagram of the entire interlocking plant infrastructure at the Summit: http://broadway.pennsyrr.com/Rail/Prr/Maps/Itlk/ar.gif

That Pennsy site has some AWESOME relics from the by-gone era of MASSIVE railroad infrastructure installations.... of the trackage & signals & switches & crossovers shown in that diagram, I'd estimate less than 40% remains today.

Okay, I've edited this four or five times, I have NO idea why the link for the second location isn't activating, I even did it in straight HTML. I'm afraid you'll just have to copy/paste to see the diagram, sorry.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

You're cracking me up! When I am 67, Luke'll be 37 (which I'll be in 4 years). 

Luke is already bugging me about running trains on the turntable. So, there is no rest. And all of this has to be done when the other stuff is done!! 

The other side of the coin is this. I've got an idea in my head for what I want this to look like. As long as I keep working on the railroad daily, that idea remains somewhat unchanged. However, if I let things go, and get complacent, then the better version in my head doesn't get built! Also, I've had to stop my regular early morning running for a couple more weeks due to a real stupid injury. Walking is OK. Heavy lifting is probably not the best idea. 

With the big open house coming up this fall, I also want to give the railroad and plants a chance to settle in. As it is, I think I'm barely going be ready!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,

Ha! Yeah, it does look like 3177's up on a pedistal, doesn't it? Well, I guess that's the reason for adding the bridge pieces to make it look more 'turntable'y!! Not to worry, you saw the approach tracks to the turntable, you know it isn't a park display!! 

Wow, I did get that part of the PRR line pretty close. I've been near some of the parts of that line, specifically, the Conemaugh Generating Station. You can see their scrubber working in the second picture (big white steam plume).


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

June 30. 
Now that I have the tracks operational, I find myself spending a little time setting up the trains to run before I start work on construction. Last night, I ran the RDC-3 and an RS-3. The RS-3 had no issues. The RDC-3 told me that the switches in the double crossover need some more work. Watching the RS-3 running on the inner loop (figure 8), I started to think about how I would operate two train on that line. They're going to have to be somewhat on the shorter side, I think. Maybe 10-15 cars max. Unless we're running outside-inside-outside. I left enough space at the cross over that it could be replaced with curve tracks instead, and allow easier (possibly) running. 

Construction update
Work is slowly restarting on this rebuild project. Last night, I spent some time laying the brick foundation ring for the turntable pit. I will be building up the area around the turntable, so ther wasn't much digging. Mostly just removing the grass sod. Spread the weed blocker and got ready to start the base for the yard lead track. I meant to get out of bed at 5 this morning and put in a solid hour's worth of work, but it didn't happen. Body refused to get out of bed. Oh well. Maybe I will focus tonight and get that done. Getting the turntable and turntable pit ready was the last big hurdle I faced, so tonight it will be just putting in the stone dust base. 

Operations update.
I note that the roadbed is settling nicely. I have some vertical kinks that need to be addressed, but for now, I am focused on getting the infrastructure in place before I do the fine tuning. Everything seems to run OK, and the trains that don't, I just run more slowly or relegate them to the line they like better. 

The weather has been spectacular the last couple of days, and it has been great out side. We just discovered that Luke is a natural soccer player. He's been taking Soccer Shots at daycare, but I never saw a 3 year old dribble a soccer ball like that before. Outstanding control.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

July 1 update:

No pictures today, but last night, I put down the base for the tracks leading in from the mainline. Made sure the turntable lead lined up and it does. There is about a 1/4" gap between the turntable track and the lead track. Chris was suggesting that I could just use LGB track joiners for my alignment and power transfer purposes. 

*Anyone else out there with a turntable: what did you do?* 

Once I had that done, it was almost too dark to work. This morning, I forced myself out of bed at 5:02 and went out there and did some more work. I spead dirt and stone in the 3-6 o'clock area, where the roundhouse will go. I also put some stone down in the 12 o'clock area. I am measuring time when I look at the turntable from the sidewalk. 

In this view of the turntable, the table is aligned more or less 9-3:


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and I should have added that in the above photo, the near section is the 6 o'clock, the far is 12 o'clock.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

So, if you've got 8:50 to waste watching a video, take a look at this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnEGlaCsf7Q


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Update July 18: We're now 7.5 weeks in to this project. I've been out of town and on vacation the last ten days, so it is time to get this project back on track. 

Railroad: I need to finish up the freight yard and passenger train storage spur. After that, I will turn my attention to the roundhouse and radial tracks. I started to work up a plan to build the roundhouse yesterday. I want to make the roof removable so that locomotives can be viewed inside the house. I'm thinking about using wooden dowels to align the roof to the structure so that it just lifts off. I was also thinking I would build each stall individually, and then attach them all together. That way, I can add more stalls later if I am so inclined. I was starting to think along the lines of 1" x 1" square corner molding material to build the frame structure. What are you guys doing for your structures built out of wood? I don't have a table saw, so I'm probably going to have to get premilled lumber.

After a month, I am happy to report that there has been minimal wash of the ballast. I do need to add some to areas and re level the track. This was expected given the floating ballast. Actually, I expected the wash to be far greater than it has been. 

Plantings update: All three dwarf alberta spruces that I moved are still alive and thriving. Some of the transplanted ground covers are starting to spread and grow. Some of the undesirable plants started to show up and have been Rounded Up.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For your roundhouse roof, I'd suggest aluminum pins going into brass tubes. Swelling dowels can lock the roof in place... 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent suggestion John.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Thanks! I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to help, no sense one man's trial and ERROR being experienced by others... 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

That's one of the reasons I keep posting!! Thanks again!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My first question Mark would be how big is the roundhouse? I ask because you may want to consider sectional pieces of roof based on weight and being unweildy size wise to handle as one piece. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

Something like Noel Widdelfield's roundhouse:


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 01 Jul 2011 08:49 AM 
*Anyone else out there with a turntable: what did you do?* 


Hi Mark,

I have the Pola turntable and Pola roundhouse (3 sections) but they are indoors and even so I cannot say that I would recommend the way they managed the electrical contacts because they are a PIA. To be fair I bought the turntable slightly used so it is possible that have better luck with it.

As for what I do - I just jiggle everything until it fits together well enough to work but I also wired the sidings inside the roundhouse so I can bypass using the rails on the turntable to feed the sidings in the roundhouse.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I am also planning to wire each of the radial tracks individually. The turntable track itself will be unpowered, but when the rail joiners are slid in place, the power will be transferred. So far, this method appears to work for when the locomotives drive on and off the bridge from the turntable lead track. I am hoping to come up with a sexier solution than using loose rail joiners, but for now, it works. 

I have a Pola Silverton station that I've had outside for about 14 years now. The main structure has held up well, but the details, like windows and doors, haven't worked out so well.


----------

